
Eagle Mode File Manager (2011) [video] - ekianjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6yPQKt3mBA
======
nayuki
The title needs (2011) on it.

This is similar to Microsoft's work in 2007:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seadragon_Software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seadragon_Software)
;
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKwTurQgiak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKwTurQgiak)

~~~
aasasd
Zoomable interface is an old concept:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooming_user_interface](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooming_user_interface)

Jef Raskin was a proponent, and Aza continued his work. The Archy software
implemented this along with other ideas:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archy](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archy)

------
math
I've been building something very similar to this ...but also quite different.
The details (around usability) have proven very difficult to get right, but
I'm really excited by how it's turning out. If you like the core idea as well
and would be interested in taking part in a private beta, please send me an
email (contact details in my profile). I expect it to be ready for others to
try in maybe a few months.

------
flossball
Finally we can 'zoom and enhance' anything! It will be great for tv shows and
movies.

Better productivity? Man my eyes die a bit each time I zoom in on EDAs. I
can't imagine editing docs this way...

------
lioeters
I'm impressed. It's an intriguing paradigm for a navigation interface - and
the implementation looks surprisingly fast. I wonder how it might work as a
web browser..

~~~
dmos62
Web doesn't have a tree structure, so the idea might not transfer.

~~~
lopatin
Web also doesn't have a linear structure, but the forward/back buttons work
well enough.

------
Aelius
I find the ZUI style navigation works particularly well for finding large
files and folders- this requires weighing larger folders with a bigger size,
rather than just representing each file in a static grid.

My favorite example:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZvzW4eitdo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZvzW4eitdo)

There's also baobab for Linux, but I find that less intuitive.

------
azinman2
ZUIs have been long tried, and long failed. It’s a fun concept but is terrible
in practice. We as humans don’t enter rooms by scaling down to a door’s
keyhole to then go inside... it has a giant cognitive dissonance as a metaphor
and is difficult to process. It’s far better to keep things at the same scale
and manipulate as such.

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I find this an interesting approach to the desktop metaphor, potentially one
that can eliminate a lot of workflow issues related to the constrained screen
space that I think has made spacial-oriented concepts a problematic.

I'm curious about the resource requirements and how it works with applications
not in focus.

------
charlesdaniels
This reminds me a lot of fsn[1] (the file manager shown in Jurassic park in
the classic "It's a UNIX system" scene). There is also a clone for more modern
systems called fsv[2].

1 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn_(file_manager)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn_\(file_manager\))

2 - [http://fsv.sourceforge.net/](http://fsv.sourceforge.net/)

------
black-tea
I remember trying this back in the day. It was a lot of fun. I remember being
surprised that it worked so well. Back then not everything on sourceforge
worked...

~~~
afranchuk
Yeah, I remember trying it out too. I forget exactly how I stumbled upon it
(serendipitously, it may have been StumbleUpon).

I also remember there being a good few little easter eggs and such scattered
throughout it...

